

Are there any "successful" startups that use PC's anymore? - quitegone

It seems as every single office I see of startups consist of macs and only macs. Whatever happened to the PC? or do they only exist in the corporate world?
======
true_religion
I think its the startup equivilent of "no one has ever gotten fired for buying
IBM".

When you need a developer machine, and don't have the time or care to research
the build quality, configurations, etcetera of various PCs in order to
maximize value then you simply buy a Mac.

You pay a premium, but get a machine that will at least be adequate.

------
friendofasquid
I get the strong feeling that Stack Exchange is PC-heavy. They seem to be very
much in the Microsoft ecosystem.

------
kombinatorics
Everyone knows PCs are the superior machines. However, Macs get things done,
in a very simple elegant way. Also, a Mac is needed for iOS app development.
Macs can also be used for Android development. Win, win. Most start ups are
based on mobile app development now days.

------
debacle
Yes. Of the programmers I know, the split is probably 60/30/10 PC/Mac/Linux.

The programmers I know who use Macs tend to be typical Mac users who happen to
program, not people who chose the Mac because it was the best programming
device.

